# Advice? Salary to ask for.....



## Caiusandraicus (Dec 1, 2011)

Can anyone give me an idea of the sort of salary/package I should be asking for (KSA)?

The job: corporate English Language Trainer. I'm talking to two Saudi companies, one a construction company with diversified off-shoots; the other is in aircraft maintenance, repairs. In the former the job would involve the provision of mainly business English. The latter would require more industry-specific technical English.

My quals: BA(Hons) in history, MBA from a top business school (INSEAD), FCA (Chartered Accountant) + CELTA (TESOL). 20 years+ as a university Senior Lecturer but teaching business subjects.

Can anyone suggest a range to go for? Point me in the direction of a web site with salary information?

Many thanks


----------

